# Angeln an der Seine direkt in Paris



## xlsxn 79 (25. April 2007)

Nabend Angelkollegen, 
bin neu hier und möcht erstmal alle Fischköppe herzlich grüßen!!
Ich wollt demnächst für geraume Zeit nach Paris in die Stadt der Fische.Da es dort nämlich ziemlich viel Wasser gibt(grosse und kleine Kanäle) ähnlich der Elbe im Hamburger Hafen und city 
usw.,hab ich mir gedacht das  man dort bestimmt auch ein Paar Zander oder andere Raubfische ZOBBELN kann:q?Mit ner Kleinen Dreiteiligen und na sweeten stationär wollte ich mich mit Gummis&co ma auf i Jacht begeben.Wäre toll wenn mir da Wer weiterhelfen Könnte, auch was die Angelerlaubnis im Französischen Großstädtle betrifft?Für Tipps und Tricks wär ich echt dankbar weil ich auch schon im net versucht hab wat rauszufinden, aber da gibbet in der Regel nur Bretagne oder Seen zu denen wat beschrieben ist.|uhoh: 

:g


----------



## karpfennator (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Seine direkt in Paris*

Hi,


Würd mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Seine direkt in Paris*

hmm, hast einen beitrag vom april 2007 wiederbelebt.
fürchte aber, dass du ebensowenig eine antwort triegst wie der themenstarter...


----------



## karpfennator (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Seine direkt in Paris*

hi,

Ja glaub auch.

Du weißt es nicht zufällig???


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Seine direkt in Paris*

Hab vor ein paar Wochen die selbe Frage gestellt und mir wurde sehr kompetent hier im Board geantwortet. Hier der Thread, die letzten beiden Seiten drehen sich um die Seine: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105395&highlight=schwarzbarsche+frankreich


----------



## Jose (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Seine direkt in Paris*

und da antwortet ein Raubfisch-Fan:



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Direkt in Paris - im Bois de Bologne, das  ist ein grosser Park im Westen vom Paris, gibt es einige Seen, wo  Schwarzbarsche besetzt werden:
> 
> http://www.lapecheenregionparisienne.com/blackbass.html
> 
> ...



das angebot würde ich annehmen


----------

